# My Final Project...



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Gentleman, I'm sorry...ladies, I understand we have one or two in the ranks as well. This is just a heads up to refer you to the military aircraft
side of the forum. There I have posted pics of what may well be my swan song to the hobby. I have made some wonderful friends here and many of
you seem to enjoy my work, so if you care to take a look, please enjoy.
Health reasons are responsible for my early modeling retirement. I hope after a few more surgeries I might be able to continue. The immediate goal is of course to stay alive first.

Dr. Herb S. Hampton, Ph.D


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Good luck.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Take care of yourself, and I hope you're back here soon! :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Hello Gentleman, I'm sorry...ladies, I understand we have one or two in the ranks as well. This is just a heads up to refer you to the military aircraft
> side of the forum. There I have posted pics of what may well be my swan song to the hobby. I have made some wonderful friends here and many of
> you seem to enjoy my work, so if you care to take a look, please enjoy.
> Health reasons are responsible for my early modeling retirement. I hope after a few more surgeries I might be able to continue. The immediate goal is of course to stay alive first.
> ...


My prayers are with you! May God guide the hands of those helping you! <><


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Holy crud, Herb. I didn't realize things were that serious. Good luck.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Take care Herb. Hope all goes well. Im sure you will be back modeling soon. I know heart problems can put someone out a long time. Heart disease runs on both sides of my family. I had to put myself on a healthy diet to avoid my fathers heart issues.(my cholestrol was very high) Im just five years younger than he was when he had his heart attack. 30 years later his heart is as strong as ever at 75. Please take care.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Take care and good luck! Hopefully someday you can return to modeling - be a good reason to get better!!!!!!
Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Your health comes first, my friend! You may not be able to build (for a while, anyway), but by all means, please don't be a stranger and continue to add to our discussions whenever possible; this place just wouldn't be the same without you, Duc! Er, I mean, Doc!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck in all your endeavours and good health.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Make sure to keep us up to date as much as is comfortable for you. You have friends here that emjoy your work as well as care about your welfare. Be well.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I enjoy the comradery here at Hobbytalk and especially on the Moebius board, as I take on these health issues I still hope to be a big part of this wonderful Hobby. Don't worry I do not plan to give up on my struggle to be able to build again. I will do what I must to enjoy my passion to build. Health First.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You will survive and heal and be back at modeling before you know it. Modern medicine will do that for you so don't lose the faith. We need to see more of your future projects when that happens. Live long and prosper.

Bob


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Dr. Herb!! Hoping to see more of your posts soon!! - Denis


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

What they said! Your skills have been a real inspiration. Please continue to contribute as your health allows. 

be well


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

My God Herb, I'm shocked and very hopeful that all goes well with your treatment. I know all too well how heart problems can knock someone down.
After going though a heart attack and triple bypass with my mom not too long ago, I know that it can take a long time to recover. She doesn't have any real hobbies so I think that may have slowed her recovery. But you are very lucky
and I believe the hobbies will aid in keeping your mind off the bad and let you focus on the good. You've done a lot of good in this group and look forward to seeing you back soon in good health and spirits. You are in my thought and I'm rooting for you.......:wave:
Very Best Regards,
Kent F.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

My prayers are with you Herb. I've enjoyed you sharing your wisdom and models with us.

Take care,
Bill


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

We're rootin' for ya, Herb.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Struth Herb I'm sorry to hear that. Please know you have the best wishes for a speedy recovery mate, from both me and Sandy. As for what was mentioned earlier seeing your work here on HT has been more than an insperation for what I can do so Please get well and come back to inspire us all again

Sincerly,

Alec.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Good Luck Sir:thumbsup:

I hope you have a full recovery and can get back in the modeling game!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Good luck to you, and hope you can return to building kits very shortly. 

Sean


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

Hope all goes well. I'll be praying that everything turns out OK.

John


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Herb
Life long and prosper.
We will wait here for many more of your posts about your amazing works and smarts tips. :thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

All my best to you. I have enjoyed seeing all your work on here. Take care of yourself and hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Stay strong and do well.
While your recuperating remember your buddies are here rooting for you - stop by and cheer us up with good news.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

My prayers are with you Herb, take your time and recover at your pace and never forget, WE ARE ALL THINKING ABOUT YOU EACH & EVERY DAY ! We are here and WILL be here for you when you feel like coming back. Herb, you have singlehandedly helped so many modelers with your Jupiter 2 information, research, & hard work that you provided, there are a lot of completed or almost completed Moebius jupiter 2's out here that look their absolute best thanks to your contributions & dedication to all of the information YOU provided. THANK YOU FOR THAT HERB !
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

You ARE an inspiration to so many of us Herb.....as far reaching as Perth, Australia. I loved watching eagerly, your amazing updates of the Jupiter 2, motivating many of us to compete with your mastery and ingenuity.
I wish God's speed for a swift recovery to you

Wayne


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MY thoughts and prayers are with you also.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

We'll be praying for you! Will miss your input....


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Herb,

I want to wish you the best in recovery. Thanks for your friendship and the J2 manual you created! I have this feeling you are gonna be around for a while, so don't get any ideas about leaving just yet...


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Best of luck to you Herb.Take it easy and do what the Doctors tell you.I look forward to enjoying your models in the future as I have in the past.God bless and keep you.


----------

